
Google's remote work employee survey - ohjeez
https://www.fastcompany.com/90329043/exclusive-google-asked-100000-employees-about-remote-work-this-is-what-they-learned
======
wilkystyle
Having worked full-time remote for more than two years so far (and part-time
remote before that) I agree with the conclusion that remote workers are no
less productive than on-site employees, but that the trade off can be
frustration and feeling disconnected.

I would actually say I am more productive at home (no commute, fewer in-person
distractions, comfort of having my own kitchen and making coffee my way).

When I go into the office for occasional on-site meetings, I definitely feel
more invigorated and energized from being around people and collaborating on a
shared vision, at the expense of being able to focus deeply and get
concentration-heavy work done.

I think it's about striking the right balance, and having a company that
strives to enable the remote teams (especially important if you are a hybrid
on-site/remote company)

I'm overall happy with the mix/ratio, and I think what helps is that we're
always striving to improve wherever possible.

edit: typo

~~~
axaxs
I've been a remote employee for nearly 10 years now. You're pretty spot on -
it all depends on the team.

I've been on teams that collaborate a lot in person, whiteboarding, etc, and
it gets frustrating to get 'left out.' That said, I've also been on teams
where even sitting next to each other in an office, they communicate over
slack/hangouts. Those teams made me feel absolutely no different as a remote
employee.

In those instances, it was just preference of the team and how they
interacted, more than anything. I think anyone who manages teams with remote
employees should push towards this. Sure of course you can still have your
random whiteboard breakouts, but perhaps require some time of everyone at
least on audio, perhaps video.

------
RickJWagner
Remote worker here, 9th year.

I _love_ working from home. Saves time, gas, wear on the car, lets me focus
without appearing rude to anyone, etc. The benefits are endless.

I consider it a near must-have.

